# Tuner shops



## DriFtIN200sX (May 10, 2005)

Well i got one more week before my car goes into surgery for the quarter panel. Im skipping the whole aerodynamic thing and putting more of my money into fixing the car and tuning it. since im lost on where to start tuning and going from where, cause i know my car as most cars 15yrs old they have some flaws. so i was wondering if any of you knew any good tuner shops in the socal area specializing in nissans. I plan on installing a ka-t after the tuning work takes play. so far one shop i know of is monster fabrications. im a little skeptical when it comes to taking my car to just any shop. The whole run around and things i dont need. So far i know of one shop. (monster fabrications) any others?


----------

